# Lowrance hds 7 best wrecks and reefs card/??



## brad2727 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm wondering what would be the best route to take other than manually having to input coordinances into my Lowrance hds 7...do they make a good sd card to load them on there..never dealt with this issue..and if so what can anyone recommend for mainly the gulf Coast around panama to Mexico beach area...and some off ga coast out of jekyl...does one cover all or?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 14, 2016)

Would like to know myself if anyone can help out.


----------



## mesena man (Jan 20, 2016)

Me too...


----------



## ebryant (Jan 21, 2016)

If you have your #'s in a file in your computer and want to transfer them to different type of machine this website will make the conversions for you. http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/
If you do not have them in your computer already, download a program that is compatible with your old machine hook up a usb cord and transfer the numbers to a folder . Then convert the #,s using the above program and save them to new folder. Transfer them to a compatible card ( I think compact flash for the HDS 7) and plug the card in the machine. Go thru the menu and save to the machine. 
I had to do this 3 years ago, not really that hard if you know how to create folders and save files. Hope this helps.


----------



## ebryant (Jan 21, 2016)

For wrecks and reefs look at the navionics cards. The platinum card will show you the shallows and oyster bars, channel markers and wrecks and reefs.  There are other brands out there but these are the most popular.


----------

